# Looking for Info on my Dad please.



## Findwilly13 (Apr 13, 2018)

Hello all and greetings from NZ.Have just joined this website in the hope of finding out any information about my late father.Hoping either someone may know something, or perhaps some other website where i may be able to get any info, about him.
His name is Charles Anthony (Tony) FAWCETT.

I know he did his training at HMS Conway (1947-1949)and I believe he served as an officer(a deck officer i think?) on City line ships (I'm guessing this would have been in the fifties),before emigrating to NZ.I vaguely remember him also talking of Ellerman Lines -which is what brought me to this forum.

I would just like to get any info available ie what ships he served on,when and what rank and/or job he did.
I am not associated in any way with merchant shipping but just wanting to know my father a little better!!!...Thanking you all for your patience and help,in advance...Bill F.


----------



## miltonandraulf (Jun 2, 2009)

*Ellerman and City Line*

My dad George Herbert Salter also trained on the Conway but he joined the convoys before the end of the war. He worked on Ellerman and City Line from about 1946 until 1981. He took many super 8 films during his time and I have just had these digitised and am beginning to upload them to youtube. I have just uploaded the first under City of Bedford Ellerman and City Line. You never know when I have uploaded them all which may take a few days - you never know you may find him there.


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello from NZ Bill F and welcome.There are many clued up people on this site who will help you I'm sure. Good luck.


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

Findwilly13 said:


> Hello all and greetings from NZ.Have just joined this website in the hope of finding out any information about my late father.Hoping either someone may know something, or perhaps some other website where i may be able to get any info, about him.
> His name is Charles Anthony (Tony) FAWCETT.
> 
> I know he did his training at HMS Conway (1947-1949)and I believe he served as an officer(a deck officer i think?) on City line ships (I'm guessing this would have been in the fifties),before emigrating to NZ.I vaguely remember him also talking of Ellerman Lines -which is what brought me to this forum.
> ...


Your father would have had a Discharge Book and British Seaman's Identity Card. If you have these or can find them, they will be of a great help.

I am sure you can find a picture of a Discharge Book., somewhere. It will show the ships he sailed on. 

ATB

Laurie


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Bill,
If you do not have the do***entation previously advised, office copies may be available from the British National Archives.
I don't know if this is your dad.

http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C8326495

This would be his "Seaman's Pouch"
These do***ents may include application forms (most with a photograph of the seaman), certificates, identity cards, cessation do***ents and notifications of death.
When seamen left the MN some or all of their do***ents (including the index cards) were placed in the pouch.

The record which will tell you the ships he sailed on together with dates and places of engagement and discharge would be his Form CRS 10.
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/results/r?_cr=bt382/2335&_dss=range&_ro=any&_st=adv

If you have any problems obtaining the above come back to us.

regards
Roger


----------



## Findwilly13 (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi again,
Many thanks to those who replied my original post!

To miltonandraulf(apologies -dont know your actual name)-i will search the vids. on Youtube-any link directly to these? That would be a real plus if he is on your fathers movies !!

To Laurie Ridyard-We dont have any of those books or papers etc.but as you will see below,hoping to get from National Archives.

To Roger Griffiths-Yes,that was my dads' file !!Have ordered a quote for copying same from The UK National Archives-should take about a week so they say.
I don't have any idea what is in this file nor how big it is.If it's too big then we may have to cherrypick certain parts!

Once again,thanks to all -its very gratifying and humbling to know people across the world are there to help us out, out here in the antipodes!!!My father was a kind and generous family man and would always help others in need.I see already from your replies this sums up the Merchant Service in general!!....Cheers,Bill.


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Findwilly13 said:


> Hi again,
> Many thanks to those who replied my original post!
> 
> To miltonandraulf(apologies -dont know your actual name)-i will search the vids. on Youtube-any link directly to these? That would be a real plus if he is on your fathers movies !!
> ...


I know your response, Bill, is very much appreciated.

Taff


----------



## Findwilly13 (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi again miltonandraulf,
I watched some of your posted vids...Well done!! You did a good job and I'm sure other members will enjoy re-living those heady, adventurous days!!
Unfortunately I didn't see my dad on any so far.I think the ones you have posted up till now were in the 60's which of course was too late for me.My Dad was slaving behind a desk at Borthwicks in Wellington,NZ by then and probably yearning for those rewarding but carefree days !!...he he!
However I will keep a sharp lookout for your further endeavours.
As always,
Thanks, Bill.


----------

